# Gehl al20dx vs mini skid vs subcompact tractor???



## GarethVW (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, the title says all... mostly.... I am one of those guys that spends way to much time trying to come up with the best equipment for my tree service, even though I can't afford it all right now anyway So, I would like to hear some opinions on this topic,

A Gehl al20dx is a very small articulated loader that is no longer made but can be found for under $10,000 easily if one is patent and willing to travel to pick it up. (Google it to see pics.) It seems like this would be superior to a mini skid in almost every way, higher lift, faster ground speed, zero turf damage. 

Mini skid, I think we are all familiar with these I like ditch witch and vermeer mainly. They are more popular, thus more available, the biggest concern I have with these is turf damage. I seems like I would always have to be careful whereas with my other choices not so much. 

Subcompact tractor, seems like the most versatile and the most expensive. You can put something on the front and back. Biggest downside is they are biggest in size making them take up more room to transport to the job. 

So, there is my list what do you think????


----------



## wheelloader123 (Mar 22, 2013)

The gehl will outwork and outpace the mini skid all day long. It is a bit weak on lift capacity, but with its travel speed you can make up for that with multiple trips. The mini skid is (in my opinion) a much over-appreciated and underperforming piece for our application.


----------



## ronnyb (Mar 23, 2013)

+1 on the above. I had a Vermeer S600, but last year I found an AL20. Way better machine, no turf damage, no tire marks on driveways, etc. They are hard to find, but Avant who actually produced them for Gehl is now selling the machines in the US.


----------



## ramrat (Mar 23, 2013)

We just started selling avant at work. They are very nice machines we have two of them. There are a lot of tree guy in minnesota using them. That is what our rep is telling us. They start out at 20,000 and go up from there.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 29, 2013)

The Gehl looks like it's 10 times more comfortable to operate. I think its a no brainer, even the price of the new Avanti machines make it an easy decision. I'd take the mini loader over a mini skid steer any day.


----------



## GarethVW (Mar 31, 2013)

What do you guys think about the added versatility of a sub compact tractor? I am talking about the john deere 1 series or kubota BX size machines. (I am not stuck on these brands that is just a size comparison.) I wouldn't be looking at new ones I would be looking at comparable pricing to the Gehl al20. (under 9 to 10k) Something I like about the tractor idea is you can have an implement on the back and the front for increased productivity. And they are much more versatile overall, dozens of available attachments, something that a helps a small business be more efficient. One consideration of mine is, with the Gehl it is short enough to transport sideways on a truck or trailer, taking up very little room. The tractor would have to have the implement and loader removed to do that, or take up a lot more space. 
I think the subcompact tractor, if you can find a good one for the right price, might be the way to go. Provided a good, space saving, solution for transporting it. But I think the Gehl is really cool, and much more unique. Any more thoughts?


----------



## PassionForTrees (Apr 2, 2013)

well, I was there with all the same questions and choices. I had the smaller loader, used the skid steers and mini's and I ended up with a tractor loader backhoe. Im talking 37 - 40 hp size, that's the Compact Tractor Loader Backhoe, have the 3pt hitch hydrostatic drive lifts more than I will mostly ever need its 2800 lbs all the way up. That's a lot of weight, I am still finding new ways to use it, makes some real long dragging brush a piece a cake with a grapple root rake and picks up logs to make landing pad and load in the truck. So sweet. I know if I need or want it there at the job I have to load it up on the trailer and take another truck. That's the way it is. I use it to load the Alturnamats too. I dont care what you have you go in and come out 50 times your messing up lawns. and if it's been wet your messing up even more. Alturnamats have been a dream! I do still want to get the super wide turf tires someday so I dont have to always have the mats but if I am using the bucket truck to get to the back yard I have the mats anyway, so it just works when you have more tools in your toolbox. The back hoe is there for anydigging, small stumps just pluck right out and have the machine make you money. take off the back hoe and use the 3pt hitch for towing the chipper in back yard or anywere difficult with a truck and blow the chips in woods ect. you have already mentioned the many different implements you know you can get and little by little Im still working on them. Next is a auger bit for the front quick attach for sonatubes and fence posts. I usually have noticed that your either a tractor man or a skid steer man. try a few of them out and get what feels right for ya! be comfortable and enjoy your machine. Common sense with all of them is still needed no matter what you get. Good luck!


----------



## GarethVW (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey passionfortrees what kind of tractor do you have? If you have a commercial unit in that hp range that that would be a Kubota l39 or John Deere 110 right? I would, in the future, like a John Deere 110. I have used one multiple times and think that it is most versatile and best suited to my needs. However, I think that a smaller machine would be better suited to most jobs. (Less weight, less turf damage, easier to transport to the job.) I have also looked into the super wide turf tires as well, I have regular turf tires on my current tractor (Ford 2120) and the wide ones would make it really nice.


----------



## CJ1 (Apr 3, 2013)

I run a 50hp CUT and so far it has been very good for firewood use. I built sides for my grapple keeping it under 7' wide and it does good with about 1/2-3/4 of a cord of wood, does not take too many trips to fill the 16' dump trailer. Gets around in the woods fairly well, not as good as a articulated loader/skidder but I can move it with a pickup. Where I had to have my 3 axle gooseneck to move the loader, I can move the tractor with a 2 axle flatbed. Fuel use is very good and the cab is nice to get in out of the elements. I don't know how well the turf tires will hold up to stumps and roots so you may consider the R-1 industrial tires. So far I am glad I went smaller, no real downside yet. CJ


----------



## PassionForTrees (Apr 3, 2013)

View attachment 288279
View attachment 288280


GarethVW said:


> Hey passionfortrees what kind of tractor do you have? If you have a commercial unit in that hp range that that would be a Kubota l39 or John Deere 110 right? I would, in the future, like a John Deere 110. I have used one multiple times and think that it is most versatile and best suited to my needs. However, I think that a smaller machine would be better suited to most jobs. (Less weight, less turf damage, easier to transport to the job.) I have also looked into the super wide turf tires as well, I have regular turf tires on my current tractor (Ford 2120) and the wide ones would make it really nice.



Gareth, I have a Yanmar CBL40 stands for compact tractor loader, it has a backhoe as well and I chose to have it come with the 3pt hitch when you take off the back hoe you can use different implements on back, hydrostatic drive 4x4 or 2wheeel, have the hydraulics to the front to work my heavy duty root rake grapple which is like my main piece I use ALL the time. it's a 40 hp machine that rates better than the John deer 110 and kubotas equal, the lifting capacity is more and it lifts higher at 2800 lbs all the way up. The hydraulics are supposedly better and smoother due to the dual pumps and their configuration. I have been using the tractor loaders now for about 10 years and without a doubt Im glad I didnt go with the mini's. I can lift so much more and that means production, fill the trucks up faster with out rushing. I can hook up the chipper to it and get her in the back yards if needed. help pull something stuck out. there are so many uses that it is crazy cool to have the machine do the work faster. it's taken a while to get were I am. Theres always more though..regular turf tires are the same width as industial, so with any weight your still leaving indents of the tire in the grass ect... even with wider tires back and forth you will but less damage of course. Alturnamats are the ultimate answer Im telling you if you buy them they will pay for themselves with what you can do. I still am going to get the super turfs which will mean I dont have to take the alturnamats all the time. When you say easier to transport? what are ya meaning? you get a trailer and chain it on and pull with a truck! That's pretty simple, most of the time you need the truck there anyway. I have seen some cool stuff with the larger chippers towing the tiny loader, is that what your talking about? tiny loader means tiny production,but it is still better than your best laborer!! just food for thought!


----------

